# Mounted EMS



## Maverick09125 (Dec 9, 2011)

Does any ones ems company have a mounted team? I would love to hear about how yall operate and what kind of training yall do.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 9, 2011)

MedStar in Fort Worth has one. They're the only one I know of.


----------



## systemet (Dec 9, 2011)

This thread was not about what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 9, 2011)

Why would you want mounted EMS? Are things not difficult already without having a horse to deal with?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

firecoins said:


> Why would you want mounted EMS? Are things not difficult already without having a horse to deal with?


....and you thought parking an ambulance was a pain in the ***.   I don't even want to know where you'd store the backboards or the oxygen cylinders.   "Woah Trigger...."


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 9, 2011)

firecoins said:


> Why would you want mounted EMS? Are things not difficult already without having a horse to deal with?


I could see it if you are in an area with a lot of off road areas or hiking trails.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 9, 2011)

I guess well tell the patient to hop on.


----------



## Maverick09125 (Dec 10, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> MedStar in Fort Worth has one. They're the only one I know of.



I work for medstar. Our mounted team is used for rodeos, and parades or parade areas. We will also be using them for an Urban S&R team. How do u know about medstars team.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 10, 2011)

Maverick09125 said:


> How do u know about medstars team.


Went through MedStar's process and a good friend works there.

Are you still in the Metroplex?


----------

